# Threadbird vs NemeCorp vs Merchspin



## randalverde (Sep 29, 2014)

Greetings,

I have read and read until my eyeballs are bleeding. I am looking for the absolute best apparel printing company that would be able to provide plenty of printing style options and printing quality similar to companies like Express, Nike, D&G, etc. 

I've heard great things between Threadbird, Nemecorp and Merchspin. I was hoping for any type of advice offered on who is the best or if there is another company I may be overlooking.

I am finally ready to start a clothing line but I can't decide on the company to choose. I am open to any advice provided.


----------



## NickThreadbird (Oct 14, 2010)

Hey,
We would love to show you what Threadbird does. If you can drop me an email, I can send you some samples of our work and tell you about our process. We use a discharge underbase with all of our standard printing which allows us to get a really soft high quality print.

[email protected]


----------

